# Trip to the Highlands and Islands (or why I've been quiet ;-) )



## mistericeman (Sep 27, 2016)

Well we headed off Norf of Saturday just gone for two weeks of bimbling around the North West of Scotland.... 
so far the weather has been extreme BUT between the showers it's been fantastic so far and some fab scenery... 
two days on Skye and now headed to Applecross


----------



## izwozral (Sep 27, 2016)

Nice pics, looks like you had good weather too.


----------



## The laird (Sep 27, 2016)

Great photos ,gives you itchy feet.


----------



## mistericeman (Sep 27, 2016)

izwozral said:


> Nice pics, looks like you had good weather too.



I only went outside to take pictures when it was dry.... 

Has to be, said Skye is fantastic.... the geology is like Lord of the rings on acid in places.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Sep 27, 2016)

OH MY WORD !!. ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL !.

I've been to Scotland a fair bit in years gone by, and you can look at the SAME thing a dozen times but the ever changing weather makes it as if you are viewing it for the very first time.
Love it ABSOLUTELY Love it.

BTW Was that a picture of Flora McDonald's Grave ?.
Can't remember if it was as grand as that or if I've got what's left of my mind muddled !.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Sep 27, 2016)

I'm heading up to Scotland again in November, So this has really made me smile,,,Are you going to post your Route you took.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 27, 2016)

Did you find the dinosaur foot prints at Staffin? Nice pics.


----------



## mistericeman (Sep 27, 2016)

Possibly.... 





??? 

Yes Caledonia... 
IF anyone is interested I'll happily stick a route up of our meanderings.... including toilet/water locations etc


----------



## caledonia (Sep 27, 2016)

Excellent pics, but I think dino,s heading for your van. :scared:


----------



## wildebus (Sep 27, 2016)

I'd be very interested 

Got a electrics installation on a camper to do on Saturday, but all being well, may well take off on Monday to take a meander on the NC500 :wave:


----------



## jeanette (Sep 28, 2016)

mistericeman said:


> Possibly....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We would be interested


----------



## potterrover (Sep 28, 2016)

Looks like you're following the route we took in summer, from Skye to Applecross, we also had some bad weather. Enjoy the rest of your tour.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Sep 28, 2016)

Very nice pictures ... I'd be interested in the locations for pictures #3 and #14 ... feel free to PM the details if you don't want it too public ... esp #3, that's my kind of place.


----------



## dane (Sep 28, 2016)

Just done three weeks in the wilds of Scotland trying out our new van.  Great wilding to be had (although my favourite was on the way back near Hadrian's Wall - OR Wark Forest 1 - what a view to wake up to), lovely pictures, makes me want to go back right now - must sort out ours!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 28, 2016)

Auld Pharrrt said:


> Very nice pictures ... I'd be interested in the locations for pictures #3 and #14 ... feel free to PM the details if you don't want it too public ... esp #3, that's my kind of place.



No3 is on a hairpin bend heading up the Quiraing on Skye and no14 is Staffin beach/harbour. No3 wouldn't be advisable for overnighting.


----------



## mistericeman (Sep 28, 2016)

caledonia said:


> No3 is on a hairpin bend heading up the Quiraing on Skye and no14 is Staffin beach/harbour. No3 wouldn't be advisable for overnighting.




well at least I don't need to send a pm now.... Cheers


----------



## Croftland1 (Sep 28, 2016)

mistericeman said:


> IF anyone is interested I'll happily stick a route up of our meanderings.... including toilet/water locations etc



That would be helpful, thanks. We're heading up on Friday to do the NC500 anti-clockwise from Inverness, finishing in Glencoe.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Sep 28, 2016)

That's a case of bad timing on my part, I'm going to be doing it in November ish,,,Be safe & keep us posted !.


----------



## maingate (Sep 28, 2016)

Nesting Zombie said:


> That's a case of bad timing on my part, I'm going to be doing it in November ish,,,Be safe & keep us posted !.



Not really. The NC 500 is heaving with motorhomes ..... or so a friend has just said (who got back a couple of days ago). We planned to do it but have decided to go elsewhere in the hope that everyone is on the NC500.:lol-061:


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Sep 28, 2016)

Oh well, I have to be honest, That was one of the reasons I am leaving it later in the year to start my Scottish trip, I thought it would be a bit quieter on the Roads, Sites & Park ups !. Am going to Shetland Orkney, Harris & Lewis if Weather permits. Still I've got not time schedule, Restraints or plan, So fingers crossed...


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Sep 28, 2016)

caledonia said:


> No3 is on a hairpin bend heading up the Quiraing on Skye and no14 is Staffin beach/harbour. No3 wouldn't be advisable for overnighting.



Thanks, they look loverly ... I agree no 3 wouldn't be suitable as I looked at it on streetview, From your picture it looked like an old road that had been closed off, No14 is more to my taste anyway as I like to try to catch me denners!

Thank you for your reply and for the bonnie photographs.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Sep 28, 2016)

Great pictures,thanks for posting.We were last up there in 2014 and this thread makes me want to go back,NW Scotland and Skye has to be some of the best scenery anywhere,just a shame about the weather at times.When it's good it's very very good,when it's bad it's horrid.


----------



## mistericeman (Sep 29, 2016)

Waved a teary goodbye to Skye and headed further North... 
pleasant walk on the beach at Applecross after a night's camping on a site there (showers etc) weather, was biblically wet an windy... called at Monty halls abandoned croft for a visit before finding a loverly beachside site (no facilities other than waste disposal) but stunning location at Melon Udrigle... stopped to take in the view of Gruinard. 

Stopped for fuel at Ullapool before heading off towards Polbain etc.... 









































Stay tuned ;-)


----------



## jeanette (Sep 29, 2016)

Lovely photos makes you want to go there!!


----------



## Robmac (Sep 29, 2016)

One of my favourite places on Earth!

Ruby, (my Boxer) loves Sand Bay. We go there every November and January and usually have the beach to ourselves.


----------



## mistericeman (Sep 30, 2016)

Nice night and VERY pleasant clean facilities on a site at Port a Bhaigh near to Polbain... 

stunning views over the bay and summer Isles just around the corner...


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Sep 30, 2016)

We have stayed at Sands many times well before Monty came was there last week in the hut is several warning notices of Sharps so take care.

Alf







Robmac said:


> One of my favourite places on Earth!
> 
> Ruby, (my Boxer) loves Sand Bay. We go there every November and January and usually have the beach to ourselves.


----------



## Croftland1 (Sep 30, 2016)

maingate said:


> Not really. The NC 500 is heaving with motorhomes ..... or so a friend has just said (who got back a couple of days ago). We planned to do it but have decided to go elsewhere in the hope that everyone is on the NC500.:lol-061:



Bah humbug! There's plenty of room for us all up there as can be seen by these photos from Applecross north. Shame you've re-planned


----------



## Obanboy666 (Sep 30, 2016)

Your photographs remind me why I spend so much time up the West coast. I've just returned from a 4 day trip to the Applecross area, my 6th trip to the West coast this year.
I will be heading up to Skye next weekend to visit friends who live in Ferrinquarrie near Glendale, I park on their drive with Ehu and a great view across to Meanish pier and beyond to the Hebridies.
I was going to spend a couple of nights on Kinloch campsite in Dunvegan on Skye last weekend but when I called them they were full. The owner said they have never seen as many motorhomes  this time of the year.
Were you on this site overlooking the Summer isles ?

Port A Bhaigh Campsite, Altandhu, Achiltibuie


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Sep 30, 2016)

Jim just back from a fortnight in the Highlands and Orkney we have travelled this NC 500 route many many times over 40 years but anti clockwise we have never seen as many motor caravans at any time over the last 40 years we have made many friends in this time many seem to resent the extra noise and disturbance it causes,  we stayed only on 3 sites and all said they had no extra business from the NC500 in any case they missed some of the best bits of the Highlands off the route.

Alf





maingate said:


> Not really. The NC 500 is heaving with motorhomes ..... or so a friend has just said (who got back a couple of days ago). We planned to do it but have decided to go elsewhere in the hope that everyone is on the NC500.:lol-061:


----------



## maingate (Sep 30, 2016)

Alf said:


> Jim just back from a fortnight in the Highlands and Orkney we have travelled this NC 500 route many many times over 40 years but anti clockwise we have never seen as many motor caravans at any time over the last 40 years we have made many friends in this time many seem to resent the extra noise and disturbance it causes,  we stayed only on 3 sites and all said they had no extra business from the NC500 in any case they missed some of the best bits of the Highlands off the route.
> 
> Alf



Good to hear from you Alf and thanks for the info re the 500.

Scotland is big enough and wild enough for us to get lost in it without seeing motorhomes every 5 minutes. My friend said he got RSI from constantly having to wave at other motorhomes.

We are heading up the East side next week then on to Glenshee and Braemar. After that we will decide where else to go. This trip will be mainly to new places but there will be a couple of spots to revisit in memory of our Dash who had to be put to sleep this week. We might scatter a few of his ashes in the places where he thinned out the Rabbit population.


----------



## jeanette (Oct 1, 2016)

maingate said:


> Good to hear from you Alf and thanks for the info re the 500.
> 
> Scotland is big enough and wild enough for us to get lost in it without seeing motorhomes every 5 minutes. My friend said he got RSI from constantly having to wave at other motorhomes.
> 
> We are heading up the East side next week then on to Glenshee and Braemar. After that we will decide where else to go. This trip will be mainly to new places but there will be a couple of spots to revisit in memory of our Dash who had to be put to sleep this week. We might scatter a few of his ashes in the places where he thinned out the Rabbit population.



Sorry to hear that you have lost your Dash,and hopefully when you go and visit the places he as you say "thinned out the rabbit population" you will have happy memories :dog:


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Oct 1, 2016)

Jim our trip to the Highlands is the first in 43 years without the company of a t least one dog it brought back many memories, finding suitable places to stay with ease  of dog walking etc.  We went by ferry from Gills bay to Orkney we would have gone before but in their leaflet it states all dogs must remain in the vehicle  on boarding the ferry we noted a sig that said all foot passengers with dogs must stay on the boat deck  dual standards me thinks  we would have visited before knowing this one boarding as a foot passenger with dogs the other as a  driver with vehicle.

There are many small harbours on the east coast well worth the visit.

Alf



maingate said:


> Good to hear from you Alf and thanks for the info re the 500.
> 
> Scotland is big enough and wild enough for us to get lost in it without seeing motorhomes every 5 minutes. My friend said he got RSI from constantly having to wave at other motorhomes.
> 
> We are heading up the East side next week then on to Glenshee and Braemar. After that we will decide where else to go. This trip will be mainly to new places but there will be a couple of spots to revisit in memory of our Dash who had to be put to sleep this week. We might scatter a few of his ashes in the places where he thinned out the Rabbit population.


----------



## christine (Oct 1, 2016)

mistericeman said:


> Waved a teary goodbye to Skye and headed further North...
> pleasant walk on the beach at Applecross after a night's camping on a site there (showers etc) weather, was biblically wet an windy... called at Monty halls abandoned croft for a visit before finding a loverly beachside site (no facilities other than waste disposal) but stunning location at Melon Udrigle... stopped to take in the view of Gruinard.
> 
> Stopped for fuel at Ullapool before heading off towards Polbain etc....
> ...


 Think we were at Mellon Udrigle the day you arrived but left the next day. We were in an Autosleeper to the right of you?? Superb site.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Oct 1, 2016)

christine said:


> Think we were at Mellon Udrigle the day you arrived but left the next day. We were in an Autosleeper to the right of you?? Superb site.



Regarding Mellon Udrigle, did you overnight in the actual Carpark as I noticed on Google Earth there is a no overnight parking sign.

Steve.


----------



## christine (Oct 1, 2016)

No, there is a basic camp site behind the beach. Water and chem disposal, £10 for the first night, £7 thereafter. And yes, there is a no overnighting sign in the car park.The site is a cracker!!


----------



## Obanboy666 (Oct 1, 2016)

christine said:


> No, there is a basic camp site behind the beach. Water and chem disposal, £10 for the first night, £7 thereafter. And yes, there is a no overnighting sign in the car park.The site is a cracker!!



Cheers,
I'm up that way in a week or so. Will call in and stay a couple of nights.


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 1, 2016)

Obanboy666 said:


> Regarding Mellon Udrigle, did you overnight in the actual Carpark as I noticed on Google Earth there is a no overnight parking sign.
> 
> Steve.



I spent a night in the car park. The sign is one of many Highland Council 'yellow and black' signs that they said they would remove ...

Lovely spot with a great beach and lots of good walking. Plenty of seals around in the Summer too


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 1, 2016)

Obanboy666 said:


> Your photographs remind me why I spend so much time up the West coast. I've just returned from a 4 day trip to the Applecross area, my 6th trip to the West coast this year.
> I will be heading up to Skye next weekend to visit friends who live in Ferrinquarrie near Glendale, I park on their drive with Ehu and a great view across to Meanish pier and beyond to the Hebridies.
> I was going to spend a couple of nights on Kinloch campsite in Dunvegan on Skye last weekend but when I called them they were full. The owner said they have never seen as many motorhomes  this time of the year.
> Were you on this site overlooking the Summer isles ?
> ...



Yes we spent a very pleasant night at Port a Bhaigh 
Not cheap (£11 per night plus £3 per person) BUT Flawless facilities and views (bar at top of the hill just off site) 

Thence onwards to a stunning night at the Brae of Achnaihaird... 
beautiful sandy bay a very short walk over the field next to the car park... stunning sunset over the surrounding mountains and waves crashing on the beach (toilets at Coigach and showers at the community hall just down the road (£2 per person) 

on our way further North still.....


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 1, 2016)

christine said:


> Think we were at Mellon Udrigle the day you arrived but left the next day. We were in an Autosleeper to the right of you?? Superb site.



Very possibly.... 
we had a very wild night weather wise BUT loverly walks on a fantastic beach.


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 1, 2016)

Stunning night over looking the beach and bay at the Brae of Achnahaird.... 
fantastic area with some fantastic geology to see 

































































Stopped for langastines in Lochinver... before more North bound fun.


----------



## christine (Oct 1, 2016)

Stunning photos. Have a few similar ones from the Coigach peninsula. Love that area.


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 2, 2016)

After a trip out to the Point of Stoer (overnighting now, permitted for a £5 donation to the crofters association and use of a small composting loo (loo open only in main season though) thence onwards to a stop Last night in a small layby overlooking a small,  but perfectly formed beach at Clashnessie... very quiet road and only joined by a couple of folks this morning launching two Kayaks.


----------



## christine (Oct 2, 2016)

We also stayed a night at Clashnessie. It poured while we were there but we watched a group build put together kyaks and launch in the river as the tide filled it. 

Did you notice the No Overnighting sign turned into the hillside???


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 2, 2016)

christine said:


> We also stayed a night at Clashnessie. It poured while we were there but we watched a group build put together kyaks and launch in the river as the tide filled it.
> 
> Did you notice the No Overnighting sign turned into the hillside???



No signs (see what I did there)  of anything other than a sign advertising a candle and 'Secret'  tea garden (not very secret if you ask me ;-)) at Drumbeg.... toilets there too though only the gents were open.


----------



## runnach (Oct 2, 2016)

Congratulations, I think in one foul swoop you have managed to illustrate to those that have never done West Coast of Scotland  just what they are missing !!!.

Stunning, simply stunning. ...( I wonder if any hotels need a chef !!!)

Channa


----------



## christine (Oct 2, 2016)

Ha, the sign for the tea garden was on the No overnighting sign, lower down!


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 5, 2016)

Finally landed on Orkney this afternoon after several nights including a pleasant night on Sango sands site (great views and fantastically hot showers)  
and a night at Skerray Harbour (water tap down near to the harbour and a small art installation in the ruined building.


----------



## Jeff G (Oct 7, 2016)

Just back from a 10 day trip around Oban,Black Isle,Applecross.Weather was fantastic and no midges.


----------



## christine (Oct 7, 2016)

Beautiful, Jeff G


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 7, 2016)

Back to the mainland today after a couple of very nice days over on Orkney.... 
Sandy beaches, WWII Coastal defences and some rather old piles of stones..... ;-) 



































On reflection Orkney is very pleasant (and has a fascinating military history... along with some impressive old stones,

BUT Lacks (for me personally)  the impressive geological features of some of the rest of our trip.


----------

